# Best coloured



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Seeing Spots #2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

I got nervous! July 15th you mean?

My Paint, Skittles. He's only four - So easy on his conformation


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah sorry July


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Penny Pony - Paint x QH cross


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Taken from a video, so kinda blurry.

This is my 5 year old "lease" horse Monster


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

D'ooh! I wanna play!

http://i26.tinypic.com/2hoy0bn.jpg

^^ Allegra


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

they are all so beautiful.

i want to take them all home, can i have them please, 



jokes


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hercules Baron kingman


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Gypsy - Gypsy Dancer - Cob X TB










Willow - Miniature


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

my gorgeous Chucky


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Billie


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Classy


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

This competition now closed, any ebtries after this will not be counted. i will have to say this competition was very hard to judge but finale i came dto a decision if your horse is placed down the line its not that its horrible its just personaly reference. 


so results.

*1ST PLACE - GoingNowhere and Billie*
*2ND PLACE- Sunny06*
*3RD PLACE- ClassicalRomantic and Classy*
*4TH PLACE- TralissaAndulusians and Willow*
*5TH PLACE- Gossen*
*6TH PLACE- TralissaAndulusians and Gypsy Dancer...*


*Well done to everyone i want to take them all home *


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks! I'll tell Billie you think she's pretty!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

np, i really want to take her home, i have the horse i most want to take hom eocmpetition running i would enter her in that you will be shockeddd..


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Aww Yay Billie  She really is a gorgious girl


----------

